# alles gute lori...



## vierlagig (25 Dezember 2008)

ich wünsch dir was.


----------



## zotos (25 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche dem SPS-Forum-Urgestein und SPS-Forums-Chat-Brandstifter Lori zu seinem 125643. Geburtstag alles Gute. 

Für mich hast Du den Kultstatus im Forum längst erreicht und bist der wahre Held im Chat.

Mir fällt täglich auf das DU mit Freude dabei bist (auch wenn es fast ausschließlich eine _"leichte"_ Form der Schadenfreude ist).


Genug der Worte ich proste Dir mit einer Fanta auf die nächsten 56 Jahre zu!


----------



## doublecee (25 Dezember 2008)

natürlich auch von mir alles gute zum XYten )

greetz 

m3nd|


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche dem "Chat-Urgestein" auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Ich finde es prima, wie Du immer versuchst (auch den verwirrtesten Typen) mit Rat und Tat seelischen Beistand zu leisten und dabei die Ruhe bewahrst. 

Feier schön und fröhliche Weihnachten!!!


Gruß aus dem hohen Norden,

dia


----------



## HDD (25 Dezember 2008)

*Lieber Lori*

Hallo Lori oder soll ich Herr Kohl schreiben?
  Immer wenn dieses Thema, für Dich eröffnet wird, werde auch ich schmerzlich an mein Alter erinnert findest Du das O.K.?:-x

  Aber es hat auch positive Seiten es zeigt mir das die „64“ einfach ein sehr sehr guter Jahrgang sind mit überragenden Fähigkeiten. Ralle gibt mir bestimmt Recht!?

  Ich finde es auch super, was Du hier und im Chat so alles machst, wenn du jetzt hin und wieder auch Antworten würdest,  wäre es fast schon zugut! 
  Hast du auch schon geschmückt für deinen großen Tag, besonders den Raum unter der Erde. Da wirst Du heute bestimmt das eine oder andere mal hin laufen so wie ich dich kenne und dann soll es ja auch schön sein da unten!

  Also genug geschwafelt du bekommst natürlich dein Fett noch weg im Chat!!!!!!!!
  Ich wünsche Dir alles alles Gute natürlich Gesundheit und Glück, Erfolg!

  PS. Mach dich nicht immer so breit auf dem Balkon ich will auch was sehen!






HDD


----------



## crash (25 Dezember 2008)

*Happy birthday Lori !*

ich wünsche dem "Urgestein" auch alles Gute.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## HaDi (25 Dezember 2008)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 Dezember 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> PS. Mach dich nicht immer so breit auf dem Balkon ich will auch was sehen!
> 
> HDD




Als Nachtrag für die Unwissenden... *ROFL*


----------



## HDD (25 Dezember 2008)

Ich dachte eher an dieses !!!

Dia ich denke Dir ist bewusst was die Daumen bedeuten. 

HDD


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Dezember 2008)

Ja Lori,

jeder wie er es verdient: Nur einmal im Jahr Geschenke und für
die Grillparty müssen die Gäste im Wintermantel erscheinen .

Trotzdem meinen herzlichen Glückwünsch und alles Gute!


----------



## mst (25 Dezember 2008)

Von mir benso alles Gute!!!

:sm20:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Lori

Alles alles Gute

Gruss Audsuperuser


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Dezember 2008)

... ich kann mich hier den Anderen nur anschliessen ...

Lieber Lori,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag und Frohe Weihnachten ... 

:sm20:


----------



## BadTaste (25 Dezember 2008)

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch Lori


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir und weiterhin Frohe Weihnachten........ Lass es dir  gutgehen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Dezember 2008)

:sm20:...auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und ein schönes Fest...

gruß helmut


----------



## veritas (25 Dezember 2008)

Hi Lori,


auch von mir alles erdenkliche Gute zu Deienem Ehrentag.

:s1:    Mario


----------



## Ralle (25 Dezember 2008)

Da darf ich denn doch nicht fehlen. 
Ich gratuliere dir zum Geburtstag, Geschenke gabs ja schon gestern, gelle.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 Dezember 2008)

Huhu Lori.

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzeldag.

Und denke immer daran:
Trinke nur so viel, wie mit gewalt rein geht! :sm24:

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSB (25 Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte Lori natürlich ebenfalls alles gute Wünschen!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Dezember 2008)

ho ho frohe weihnachten,
danke für die vielen glückwünsche, ist ja kein verdienst, alt wird jeder.

so nun zu den beiden lästerschwestern:
@ hdd: ich habe deinem lieblingsteddy den kopf abgerissen.
@ zotos: ich belege dich hiermit mit dem schmiermerkerbann.

noch fast allen ein frohes fest.


----------



## MW (28 Dezember 2008)

Nanu da hab ich wohl was verpasst , aber egal:


Nachträglich noch Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Lori


----------

